

Programming is weakening my problem-solving skills - awok
http://blog.sdrobs.com/programming-is-weakening-my-problem-solving-skills

======
ibstudios
Having knowledge outside of your head is what makes humans different than
every other animal. I don't think there is anything wrong with looking
something up. If I baked chocolate chip cookies 1000 times, but still checked
the recipe each time, would all of the skills developed the 1000 times be out
the window? Are you trying to memorize the recipe or the skills needed to
complete the job?

Best of luck to you!

------
sosuke
I like to start with the documentation for whatever I'm working on for
answers, then if that doesn't work out do a code dive into the source if it is
open source. I don't like leaning on Google-fu for answers because sooner than
later you'll have a sufficiently unique problem that isn't already solved.
You've got to know how to make some headway on your own.

